# warm tap water



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

can i use it for my adult and baby gups?
i live in sydney, australia, so water chem mite b different


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

You mean for tank water? Yes you can, just add a dechlorinator.


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

i need uzzer opinions plz


----------

